

3 Reasons behind Alibaba's success - balainiceland
http://startupiceland.com/2014/10/28/3-reasons-behind-alibabas-success/

======
muyuu
I haven't followed anything about the IPO, but if it was about their early
success in China, it was all about:

\- the rampant piracy and counterfeit market

\- cheap novelty gadgets made on Asian sweatshops (+ knock-offs)

\- abuse of duty evasion ("gifts", "samples"), abuse of complimentary
transnational shipping

